# ACS assessment letter experience ( the whole experience )



## gustavg (Nov 3, 2010)

I received my letter yesterday from ACS. This is how it went in case anyone is interested in the process and my experience...

*gathering papers*
This process was kind of easy, As far as I can remember the pain in the ass was that I did not know where to go to certify my documents, nor where to translate them. My first approach was to go to my university for the translation, at that point I did not care how much it will going to cost me. After one week I went for my translations and I found out that my career was translated as Licentiate rather than Bachelor's Degree. I was fear due I never heard of such title in english! But it supposedly someone who earns his/her own life upon translations must know better than me. 

The next step was to certify both, Spanish ( in my case ) as well English translations . So I went to the Australian Embassy where it is located in the country where I live, and I found out that the building has a fence all over it, a few years ago that did not exist, so I realized how mediocre this country has become, back to topic, A Mexican guard attended me and I gently ask him if there could translate my documents so the web page said so, he gently told me that they did not translate documents so he buzzed me off and started to get pissed off, but then I understood that this was a Mexican, not an Australian! so I ended up understanding once again why I hate this society...

Anyway , I went to a Notary, and after a few hours they settled that to notarize around 6 or 7 documents would cost my like the triple it cost me the translations. 

Oh well, it was that or stay my whole life in Mexico... 


The next day they gave me my whole bunch of documents notarized ( just a signature and a stamp and a legend that says such document is a legitimate copy of the documents I presented) 

*Sending papers*
*Waiting period*
With all my papers I got ready to send them to Australia, That occurred at the early September, then around two weeks after I received an email letting me know that my documents arrived at sept 20th, and I found out I was charged one day earlier of the fee I did not pay in the bank ( due it would be an extra change for the transference to an Australian bank ) So I opted to send with my papers my credit card data and was no problem at all. And my signed resume because I read such document could be helpful, I already had it translated so was no problem at all.

I started at the beginning to check the status of my application but It did not was moving, so as I knew it was take up to 12 weeks ( If I remember correctly ) 

*Waiting letter to arrive*
I forgot for a few days the process until I found out this forums just to know what other people's experiences were, so after like a month my status changed to *With assessor*, in this step I received a letter from ACS ( 2nd letter of the process ) letting me know that the letter WAS GOING TO Be sent and what my tracking number was, and after a week it changed to *Case Finalised* as I read in the forum. I got an ID to check the status of the package and also, in this site I found out where website to look at, and the status only changed something like we've received noticed to pick it up to the package is on its way and that was it.


After 9 days it arrived to my apartment with a positive acknowledge and some flies to subscribe to ACS and that was it.

What I did like:

To know how much time will it take to have receive a letter from ACS


What I did not like:

Status website, I thought it was much more explanatory
Do not now what how many status will be and what to expect in every step
Tracking system - I thought I was going to know where my package will going to be

The whole cost of everything, 
translation ( AU $100 ) , 
certification (AU $300),
shipping (AU $60 ) 
ACS fee (AU $400 )
ACS shipping (AU $40 )
----------
(AU $900 )

It is alot of money for just receiving one piece of paper, but what you really are paying is an opportunity to live like a human within a real SOCIETY and be part of it. That means all this paperwork to me.

Anyway, one step closer to the first world! :boxing:


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

wow.. well written  congrats


----------



## TanKianWee (Nov 29, 2010)

gustavg, how long had you work in IT to get the ACS positive result? Hmm...


----------



## gustavg (Nov 3, 2010)

I have been working for IT for 7 years and 8 months, I think it is what it has been written on the letter. 

But it also says, on the ACS website, you just have to prove you have been working for at least one year on what you say you are working on.

Besides, I have not read about anyone ACS had been rejected his/her form, it would occur probably because not giving all the documentation or do not complying with that year period. It is just my guess...

cheers..


----------



## TanKianWee (Nov 29, 2010)

thanks for your quick reply, currently i am waiting the ACS result letter, from the status of "in process" on 25 October 2010 till now 30 November 2010, still in the same status...

started to worry about going to reject my application, i am applying under "System Analyst", i read some information through this forum, it let me know that ACS will make the decision for you about which category that u are fullfill with.

do you think it is truth for my statement above?


----------



## gustavg (Nov 3, 2010)

I really do not know, my guess is they make their decision upon the documentation you sent and the position you are applying for, that is my guess, I really can't tell you if they change the current position you want to in order to fit the documentation you provided. 

I also apply for your position. I have been working as an architect for around 3 years so far, but my current work position as architech as I sent my documents had no more than 8 months, so I was scared for my application to be rejected.

My guess is ACS do not put much attention in your current job position but your experience in what you want to apply. 

I guess you are just half way through, you have to wait at least another month. 

Also , do not expect to track your package due they do not provide that, as far as I can tell, you just will know when your letter be shipped, you will not get no more further than that. 

cheers


----------

